# Any true loners what to talk?



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

You have rather very set parameters of who you can relate to before even talking to them....maybe you should give some others a chance?? :stu Just a thought....


----------



## Heather200408 (Aug 17, 2004)

I agree w/ penny..

You did not want to chat to me because I had a boyfriend. However, that is ALL I have. I do not have any friends at all. The boyfriend is merely by chance...aka: the internet. I could probably relate to you more than you imagine, but you never gave me a chance citing I am not a true loner. 

In my opinion I am a huge loner. I go days without talking to anyone. However, I understand your desire to relate to similar people. But...whatever.its okay..I hate SA.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I am a true loner, but I don't like talking to people on IM... because I'm a loner....

And just a thought but aren't you looking for friendship? Then if you do make a friend, wouldn't you not meet your own criteria?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Look at my post. If you want to talk/chat whatever pmm for my phone. I'm not a loner but I am a stoner...I crack myself up.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I think you're entitled to want to talk to whoever you want with what ever conditions you'd like met. The rest of us should leave you alone and not judge what you're asking for.


----------



## deist78 (Nov 12, 2003)

hi i'm a true loner. i have no friends and i do not have a girlfriends, and i can't imagine that situation changing anytime soon.


----------

